# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  اليونان الرومانية

## هيثم الفقى

عند النظر للفتح الروماني لبلاد قوية  وعظيمة وذات حضارة خلابة مثل بلاد اليونان ، فأننا لا نملك إلا أن نبحث  لمعرفة أية وسائل وفي ظل أي نظام سياسي أفلح الرومان في أن يخضعوا إلى  سلطانهم في أقل من خمسين عاماً جميع العالم المعمور- وهو عمل فذ لا نظير له  في التاريخ؟ ومنذا الذي أولع بغير هذه الدراسات ولعاً يحمله على أن يرى أن  أية دراسة أخرى أجل شأناً من هذه الدراسة؟".

 ذلك سؤال لا نراه  مخطئاً في إلقائهِ، وقد يشغلنا نحن فيما بعد، ولكن الفتوح قد توالت وكثرت  إلى درجة لا نستطيع معها أن نصرف كثيراً من الوقت في دراسة شيء منها. ولعل  السبب الرئيسي الذي سهل للرومان فتح بلاد اليونان هو انحلال الحضارة  اليونانية من الداخل؛ ذلك أنه ما من أمة عظيمة قد غلبت على أمرها إلا بعد  أن دمرت هي نفسها. وقد دمرت بلاد اليونان نفسها بتقطيع غاباتها، وإتلاف  تربتها، واستنفاد ما في باطن أرضها من معادن ثمينة، وبتحول طرق التجارة  عنها، واضطراب الحياة الاقتصادية نتيجة لاختلال النظام السياسي، وفساد  الديمقراطية وانحلال الأسر الحاكمة، وفساد الأخلاق، وانعدام الروح الوطنية،  ونقص السكان وتدهور قوتهم الجسمية، واستبدال الجنود المرتزقة بالجيوش  الوطنية، وما أدت إليه الحروب الأهلية من تطاحن بين الإخوة وإتلاف لموارد  البلاد، والقضاء على الكفايات بالفتن المتضادة الصماء- كل هذه قد استنفدت  موارد هلاس في الوقت الذي كانت فيه الدولة الصغيرة القائمة على ضفة نهر  التيبر، والتي كانت تحكمها أرستقراطية صارمة بعيدة النظر، تدرب جحافلها  القوية المجندة من طبقة الملاك، وتتغلب على جيرانها ومنافسيها، وتستولي على  ما في البحر الأبيض المتوسط من طعام ومعادن، وتزحف عاماً فعاماً على  المستعمرات اليوناني في جنوبي إيطاليا. لقد كانت هذه المحلات القديمة في  سابق عهدها تزهو بثرائها، وحكمائها، وفنونها، ولكنها الآن قد أفقرتها  الحروب وغارات ديونيشيوس وسلبه ونهبه، ونشأة رومة وتقدمها ومنافستها لهذه  المستعمرات في مركزها التجاري. يضاف إلى هذا أن القبائل الأصلية التي كان  اليونان قد استعبدوا أفرادها أو طردوهم إلى ما وراء حدودها، قد ازدادت  وتضاعفت، في الوقت الذي كان سادتها ينشدون النعيم والراحة بقتل أطفالهم  وإسقاط الحاملات من نسائهم؛ وما لبث السكان الأصليين أن أخذوا ينازعون  المستعمرين السيطرة على جنوبي إيطاليا، واستغاثت المدن الإيطالية برومة  فأغاثتها والتهمتها.

 بيرس

 كان بيرس يدعي أنه من سلالة  البطل أخيل ، وكان وسيماً ، شجاعاً ، وحاكماً مستبداً، ولكنه محبوب. وكان  رعاياه يعتقدون أن في مقدوره أن يشفيهم من مرض الطحال بوضع قدمه اليمنى على  ظهورهم وهم مستلقون على الأرض ، ولم يكن هو يأبى هذا العلاج على أفقر فقير  في البلاد.
 الفتح الروماني

 ان السبب الرئيسي الذي يسر  للرومان فتح بلاد اليونان هو انحلال الحضارة اليونانية من الداخل؛ ذلك أنه  ما من أمة عظيمة قد غلبت على أمرها إلا بعد أن دمرت هي نفسها. وقد دمرت  بلاد اليونان نفسها بتقطيع غاباتها ، وإتلاف تربتها ، واستنفاد ما في باطن  أرضها من معادن ثمينة ، وبتحول طرق التجارة عنها، واضطراب الحياة  الاقتصادية نتيجة لاختلال النظام السياسي ، وفساد الديمقراطية وانحلال  الأسر الحاكمة، وفساد الأخلاق، وانعدام الروح الوطنية، ونقص السكان وتدهور  قوتهم الجسمية، واستبدال الجنود المرتزقة بالجيوش الوطنية، وما أدت إليه  الحروب الأهلية من تطاحن بين الإخوة وإتلاف لموارد البلاد، والقضاء على  الكفايات بالفتن المتضادة الصماء- كل هذه قد استنفدت موارد هلاس في الوقت  الذي كانت فيه الدولة الصغيرة القائمة على ضفة نهر التيبر ، والتي كانت  تحكمها أرستقراطية صارمة بعيدة النظر، تدرب جحافلها القوية المجندة من طبقة  الملاك ، وتتغلب على جيرانها ومنافسيها ، وتستولي على ما في البحر الأبيض  المتوسط من طعام ومعادن، وتزحف عاماً فعاماً على المستعمرات اليوناني في  جنوبي إيطاليا. لقد كانت هذه المحلات القديمة في سابق عهدها تزهو بثرائها ،  وحكمائها ، وفنونها ، ولكنها الآن قد أفقرتها الحروب وغارات ديونيشيوس  وسلبه ونهبه، ونشأة روما وتقدمها ومنافستها لهذه المستعمرات في مركزها  التجاري. يضاف إلى هذا أن القبائل الأصلية التي كان اليونان قد استعبدوا  أفرادها أو طردوهم إلى ما وراء حدودها، قد ازدادت وتضاعفت ، في الوقت الذي  كان سادتها ينشدون النعيم والراحة بقتل أطفالهم وإسقاط الحاملات من نسائهم؛  وما لبث السكان الأصليين أن أخذوا ينازعون المستعمرين السيطرة على جنوبي  إيطاليا ، واستغاثت المدن الإيطالية بروما فأغاثتها والتهمتها.

  وخشيت تاراس بأس روما النامية فاستعانت بملك إبيروس الشاب الجري ء؛ وكانت  الثقافة اليونانية قد امتدت إلى هذه البلاد الجبلية الجميلة المعروفة إلينا  باسم ألبانيا الجنوبية ، منذ أن شاد الدوريون معبد زيوس في دودونا Dodona ،  ولكن هذه الثقافات ظلت مزعزعة غير موطدة الأركان . حتى عام 295 حين تولى  بيرس Pyrrhus ملك الملوسيين Mollosians وهم أقوى القبائل الإبيروسية  وأعظمها سلطاناً. ولما استغاث بهِ أهل تارنتم رأى في هذا فرصة له مغرية:  فقد قدر أنه يستطيع فتح روما، وهي الخطر الذي يتهدده من الغرب ، كما فتح  الإسكندر بلاد الفرس وهي الخطر الذي كان يتهدده من الشرق، فيثبت بذلك نسبه  ببسالته. ولهذا عبر البحر (الأدرياوي) في عام 281 على رأس قوة مؤلفة من  25.000 من المشاة ، وثلاثة آلاف من الفرسان وعشرين فيلاً.
 [تحرير]  مفاوضات الصلح

 كان اليونان قد أخذوا الفيلة كما أخذوا التصوف عن  الهند. والتقى بالرومان عند هرقلية Heracleia ، وانتصر عليهم "نصراً  بيرسياً": أي أن خسارته في هذا النصر كانت عظيمة ، وأن موارده من الرجال  والعتاد قد نقصت إلى حد جعله يرد على أحد أعوانه حين هنأه به بهذه العبارة  التي أضحت مثلاً سائراً مدى الأجيال إذ قال إن نصراً آخر مثله كفيل بأن  يقضي عليه. وأرسل الرومان كيس فبريسيوس ليفاوضه في أمر تبادل الأسرى. ويروي  أفلوطرخس ما دار وقتئذ من الحديث فيقول:

 وفي أثناء العشاء دار  الحديث حول كثير من الشؤون، وكان أهمها كلها شؤون بلاد اليونان وفلاسفتها.  وتحدث قنياس Cineas (الدبلوماسي الإبيروسي) عن أبيقور ، وأخذ يشرح آراء  أتباعه في الآلهة، والدولة، وأغراض الحياة، مؤكداً أن اللذة أكبر سعادة  للإنسان؛ ووصف الشؤون العامة بأن لها أسوأ الأثر في الحياة السعيدة لأنها  تسبب لها الاضطراب. وقال إن الآلهة لا شأن لها بنا جميعاً ولا تعني بنا أية  عناية، فهي مجردة من الرحمة بنا أو الغضب علينا ، وهي تحيا حياة لا تقوم  فيها بعمل وتقضيها في النعيم والترف. وقبل أن ينتهي قنياس من كلامهِ صاح  فبرسيوس قائلاً لبيرس "إي هرقل! دع بيرس والسمنيين يمتعون أنفسهم بمثل هذه  الآراء ما داموا في حرب معنا".


 حرب للنهاية

 تأثر  بيرس بما رآه من صفات الرومان ، فدعاه هذا كما دعاه يأسه من تلقي العون  الكافي من يونان إيطاليا ، إلى أن يرسل قنياس إلى روما ليفاوضها في الصلح.  وأوشك مجلس الشيوخ أن يوافق على هذا، ولكنه فوجئ بأبيوس كلوديوس Appius  Claudius، وكان أعمى يشرف على الموت، يحمل إليه ليحتج على عقد الصلح مع جيش  أجنبي في أرض إيطالية. فلما عجز بيرس عن نيل بغيته اضطر أن يواصل الحرب،  وانتصر انتصاراً انتحارياً آخر في أسكولوم Asculum، ثم عاوده اليأس من  الفوز على روما فعبر البحر إلى صقلية معتزماً أن يخلصها من القرطاجيين.  وفيها صد القرطاجيين ببطولتهِ المتهورة، ولكن يونان صقلية كانوا أجبن من أن  يخفوا لنجدتهِ، أو لعله كان يحكمهم حكماً استبدادياً كما يحكم كل طاغية.  وسواء كان هذا أو ذاك هو السبب فإن أهل صقلية لم يمدوه بما يحتاجه من  العون، فاضطر إلى ترك الجزيرة بعد أن ظل يحارب فيها ثلاث سنين. ونطق وهو  يغادر بنبوءتهِ المأثورة: "أي ميدان قتال اتركه لقرطاجة وروما!" ولما وصل  إلى إيطاليا كانت قواته قد نقصت نقصاً كبيراً، فهزم في بنفنتوم Beneventum  (275)، حيث أثبتت الكتائب المتحركة الخفيفة السلاح لأول مرة تفوقها على  الصفوف المتراصة الحركة، فكان ذلك بداية مرحلة جديد في تاريخ الحروب. وعاد  إلى إبيروس ، كما يقول الفيلسوف أفلوطرخس: "بعد أن قضى في هذه الحروب ست  سنين؛ ومع أنه قد أخفق في أغراضهِ فقد احتفظ بشجاعة لم تنل منها كل هذه  المصائب، ويضعه الناس لكثرة تجاربهِ الحربية، وبأسهِ، وجرأتهِ، في منزلة  أعلى من منزلة سائر أمراء عصره. ولكن الذي ناله بشجاعتهِ قد خسره مرة أخرى  بسبب آماله المتطرفة؛ وكانت رغبته في نيل ما لا يملك سبباً في ضياع ما كان  يملك". واشتبك بيرس وقتئذ في حروب جديدة ثم قتل بقرميدة ألقتها عليه عجوز  في أرجوس. واستسلمت تراس لرومة في تلك السنة نفسها.

 وبعد ثمان  سنين من ذلك الوقت بدأت رومة كفاحها الطويل مع قرطاجة، وهو الكفاح الذي دام  مائة عام، من أجل السيادة على غربي البحر الأبيض المتوسط. ونزلت قرطاجة  لرومة بعد حرب دامت جيلاً كاملاً عن سردينية، وقورسقة، والأجزاء التي كانت  تمتلكها في صقلية. وارتكبت سرقوسة في الحرب اليونانية الثانية تلك الغلطة  الموبقة فانضمت في هذه الحرب إلى قرطاجة، فأجاعها مرسلس Marcellus حتى  استسلمت. وانطلق المنتصرون في المدينة ينهبون ويسلبون حتى لم يبقوا فيها  على شيء ولم تقم لها بعد ذلك قائمة. ويقول ليفي إن مرسلس "نقل إلى رومة ما  كانت تزدان به سرقوسة من تماثيل كانت غاصة بها... وقد بلغت الغنائم حداً  أكثر مما كان يحصل عليه لو أن قرطاجة نفسها هي التي فتحت". ولم يحل عام 210  حتى كانت صقلية كلها قد سقطت في يد رومة جزاء لها على فعلتها. واستحالت  المدينة هرياً يورد الحبوب لرومة وعادت مزرعة يقوم فيها بالعمل كله تقريباً  عبيد لا آمال لهم في الحياة. ووضعت القيود الشديدة على الصناعة والتجارة،  ونقلت ثروتها إلى رومة، ونقص عدد سكانها نقصاً كبيراً، واختفت صقلية من  تاريخ الحضارة مدى ألف عام.


 روما المحرّرة

 لقد كان  يساعد روما في كل خطوة من خطى توسعها أخطاء أعدائها. من ذلك أنها أرسلت في  عام 230 رجلين من أهلها إلى أشقودرة Scodra عاصمة اليريا Illyria (شمالي  ألبانيا) ليحتجا على هجوم القراصنة الإليريين على السفن الرومانية، فردت  الملكة توتا Teuta، وكانت تقاسم القراصنة الأسلاب، على احتجاجهما بقولها  "أن ليس من عادة الحكام الإليريين أن يمنعوا رعاياهم من الاستحواذ على  الغنائم في البحار". ولما أن أنذرها رسول من قبل روما بالحرب أمرت بقتلهِ.  وسرت روما إذ تهيأت لها هذه الحجة الرخيصة للاستيلاء على ساحل دلماشيا  Dalmatia، فسيرت حملة إلى إليريا فرضت عليها حماية روما ولم تكد تكلفها من  العناء في عام 229 ق. م أكثر مما كلفتها حملة 1939 م ، يقصد الحملة التي  سيرتها إيطاليا في عهد موسوليني على ألبانيا واستولت عليها وأخرجت منها  مليكها. وأصبحت كرسيرا Corcyra (كورفو)، و إبداموس Epidamus وغيرهما من  الحملات اليوناني مدناً تابعة لروما. ولما كانت التجارة اليونانية قد  عطلتها أيضاً أعمال القرصنة الإليرية فإن أثينة وكورنثة، والعصبتين  اليونانيتين قد رحبت برومة وعدتها منقذة لها، وقبلت سفراءها، ورضيت أن  يشترك الرومان في الطقوس الإليزينية الحفية وفي ألغاب برزخ كورنثة.

 وفي عام 216 مزق هنيبال الجيش الروماني في كاني شر ممزق، وزحف بجيشهِ حتى  دق أبواب روما. وبينما كانت تواجه أشد أزمة في تاريخ الجمهورية عقد فيليب  الخامس ملك مقدونيا حلفاً مع هنيبال وأعد العدة لغزو إيطاليا. وعقد مؤتمر  في نوبكتس Naupactus (213) قام فيه أجلوس Agelaus مندوب إيتوليا يناشد  اليونان جميعاً أن يوحدوا صفوفهم في هذه الحرب المقدونية الأولى ضد القوة  التي أخذت تنمو في الغرب؟
 [تحرير] الوحدة اليونانية

 "ما أحسن  أن يمتنع اليونان عن أن يحارب بعضهم بعضاً، وأن يروا أن أعظم النعم التي  تنعم بها عليهم الآلهة أن ينطقوا على الدوام بقلب واحد وصوت واحد ، وأن  يسيروا وأيديهم متماسكة، كما يسير الرجال الذين يخوضون نهراً، فيصدوا  البرابرة المغيرين ويوحدوا صفوفهم ليحافظوا على أنفسهم وعلى مدنهم. ذلك أنه  لا جدال في أن من أبعد الأشياء وأقلها احتمالاً، سواء انتصر القرطاجيون  على الرومان أو انتصر الرومان على القرطاجيين، أن يقنع المنتصرون بالسيادة  على إيطاليا و صقلية ، بل الذي لا ريب فيه أنهم سيأتون إلى بلادنا وأن  أطماعهم ستمتد إلى أبعد ما تخوله لهم العدالة. لهذا أضرع إليكم جميعاً أن  تحصنوا أنفسكم من هذا الخطر الداهم، وأتوجه بندائي هذا إلى الملك فليب على  الأخص. إن خير ضمان لك يا مولاي، ليس هو إنهاك اليونان، وجعلهم فريسة سهلة  للغزاة، بل هو عكس هذا ، هو أن تعنى بسلامة كل إقليم من أقاليم اليونان  كأنه جزء لا يتجزأ من أملاكك الخاصة".

 وأنصت إليه فليب في أدب جم،  وأصبح إلى وقت ما معبود بلاد اليونان. ولكن معاهدته مع هنيبال ، إذا جاز  لنا أن نصدق ليفي المتطرف في وطنيته، قد نصت على أن تساعد قرطاجة فليب، إذا  خرجت من الحرب القائمة وقتئذ ظافرة، على إخضاع جميع بلاد اليونان الأصلية  إلى مقدونيا ، مقابل هجومه على إيطاليا. وربما كان سبب الميثاق الذي عقدته  معظم الدول اليونانية، ومنها عصبة أجلوس الإيتولية Agelaus Aetolian  League، مع رومة ضد مقدونية أن هذه الولايات قد عرفت شروط هذا الاتفاق؛  وكانت نتيجة هذا الميثاق أن وضعت العراقيل في سبيل فليب في داخل البلاد  وتأجل غزوه إلى إيطاليا إلى أجل غير مسمى. وفي عام 205 عقدت إيطاليا  معاهدةمع فليب لكي توجه اهتمامه كله إلى هنيبال ؛ وبعد ثلاث سنين من ذلك  الوقت بدد سبيو الأكبر شمل القرطاجيين في زاما Zama. ولما بلغ القرن الأخير  العظيم من قرون الحضارة اليونانية غايته لجأت مصر ، و رودس ، و برجموم ،  إلى روما لتساعدها على فليب. واستجابت رومة لهذه الدعوة بأن أثارت الحرب  المقدونية الثانية. ووجد فليب جميع البلاد اليونانية تقريباً ومعها روما  تقف في وجهه، فحارب بشراسة الوحش إذا وقع في المحظور. فلم يتردد في أن  يستخدم كل أنواع الغدر، أو سرقة كل ما يوصله إلى غرضهِ، أو التنكيل بالأسرى  تنكيلاً يدفع كل رجل في أبيدوس، حين بدا لهم أن حصار فليب لمدينتهم لا  يمكن مقاومته، أن يقتل زوجته وأطفاله ثم يقتل بعدئذ نفسه(11). وفي عام 197  أوقع تيتس كونكتيوس فلامنينوس Titus Quinctius Flamininus، وهو رجل ينتمي  إلى ذلك الصنف من الأشراف الذين قلبوا بولبيوس مناصراً متحمساً للرومان،  أوقع بفليب هزيمة منكرة عند سينوسفلي Cynoscephalea وسقطت على أثرها كل  مقدونية- أو بالأحرى بلاد اليونان كلها- تحت رحمة رومة. وقد استاء من  فلامنينوس أحلافه الإيتوليون (وقد ادعوا أنهم الذين كسبوا المعركة) لأنه  سمح لفليب بعد أن أمن جانبه لشدة ضعفهِ، أن يحتفظ بعرشهِ واكتفى بأن فرض  عليه غرامة باهظة واستولى على وسق سفينة من الأسلاب. وكانت حجة فلامنينوس  في المطالبة بإبعاد فليب عن العرش أنه في حاجة إلى مقدونية لوقاية البلاد  من البرابرة الضاربين في شمالها.

 وكان القائد الروماني قد تعلم  اللغة اليونانية في تارنتم ( وهو الاسم الذي أطلقه الرومان على تاراس) وعرف  ما في الأدب اليوناني، والفلسفة اليونانية، والفن اليوناني من بهجة وروعة.  ويبدو أنه كان يعتزم مخلصاً أن يحرر دول المدن اليونانية من سيطرة  مقدونية، وأن يتيح لها كل فرصة تمكنها من أن تستمتع بالحرية والسلم. ولما  استطاع بعد صعاب جمة أن يقنع المبعوثين الرومان بأن هذه خطة حكيمة، ذهب إلى  الألعاب البرزخية في كورنثة ، حيث كان جميع العالم اليوناني الخطير الشأن  مجتمعاً (وكان كل واحد يحدث جاره، على حد قول بولبيوس، بما يستطيع الرومان  وقتئذ أن يفعلوه) وأعلن في الحاضرين على لسان منادٍ أن "مجلس الشيوخ  الروماني، وأن تيتس كونكتيوس القنصل الأكبر بعد أن هزما الملك فليب  والمقدونيين يتركان الأقوام الآتي ذكرهم بعد أحراراً، فلا يضعان في بلادهم  حاميات عسكرية، ولا يطالبانهم بجزية، يحكمون أنفسهم بمقتضى قوانينهم.  وهؤلاء الأقوام هم الكورنثيون، الفوقيون، واللكريون، والعوبيون، والآخيون  الفثيوتيون، والمجنيزيون، والساليون، والبرهيبيون - أي جميع سكان بلاد  اليونان القارية الذين لم يكونوا من قبل أحراراً. وصاح الجزء الأكبر من  المجتمعين أن يعاد هذا النداء لأنهم لم يستطيعوا أن يصدقوا هذا الإجراء  الذي أصبحوا بمقتضاه أحراراً والذي لم يعهدوا له من قبل مثيلاً. فلما أن  أعاده المنادي "ارتفعت في الجو عاصفة من التهليل" على حد قول بولبيوس "ليس  من السهل على من يستمعون هذه القصة الآن أن يتصوروا قوتها"(12). وارتاب  الكثيرون منهم في صدق هذا الإعلان وفي إخلاص أصحابه فيهِ، وتوقعوا أن تكون  من ورائه حيلة ماكرة، ولكن فلامنينوس شرع من ذلك اليوم ينقل الجنود اليونان  من كورنثة، ولم تحل سنة 194 حتى كان جيشه كله قد عاد إلى إيطاليا. ورحبت  به اليونان وعدته "منقذاً ومحرراً" وبدت مغتبطة سعيدة تعيش في آخر أيام  حريتها.


 روما الفاتح

 غير أن الإيتوليين لم يرضوا عن  هذه الخطة؛ ذلك أن بعض المدن التي حررتها روما كانت من قبل تحت سيطرة  إيتوليا فلم تعد وقتئذ كما كانت من قبل أعضاء في العصبة الإيتولية. لهذا لم  تكد الحرب المقدونية الثانية تضع أوزارها حتى دعا الإيتوليون أنتيوخوس  الثالث لإنقاذ بلاد اليونان من رومة. وألفت برجموم ولمبسكس نفسيهما بين  الغاليين القلقين في الشمال وقوة السلوقيين المتزايدة في الجنوب، فاستغاثتا  برومة لتساعدهما على أنتيوخوس. وأرسل مجلس الشيوخ سبيو أفركانس Scipio  Africanus بطل زاما Nama لمعونته. واستطاع القواد الرومان بعدد قليل من  الفيالق الرومانية وجنود يومنيز الثاني أن يهزموا أنتيوخوس في مجنيزيا، ثم  اتجهوا نحو الشمال وطردوا الغاليين، ووسع الرومان على أثر هذا النصر  حمايتهم حتى شملت ساحل آسية الممتد على البحر الأبيض المتوسط، ثم عادوا  بعدئذ إلى إيطاليا.وحمد لهم يومنيز فعلهم ولكن بلاد اليونان الأصلية عدته  خائناً لهلاس لأنه استعان بالرومان البرابرة على مواطنيه اليونان.

 ذلك أن بلاد اليونان المذبذبة كانت قد أخذت تندم على قبولها ما أسدته  إليها منقذتها غير المثقفة القادمة إليها من الغرب. فقال أهلها إن  فلامنينوس وخلفاءه، وإن كانوا قد ردوا إلى البلاد وحريتها، قد نالوا أجرهم  عن هذا وهو الغنائم الكثيرة التي استولوا عليها في كل مدينة أيدت فليب أو  أنتيوخوس أو الإيتوليين حتى بات اليونان يخشون أن يتكرر هذا التحرر مرة  أخرى. وقد ظلت الأسلاب التي استولى عليها فلامنينوس بعد انتصاراته في  الحروب اليونانية تمر بلا انقطاع أمام أعين الرومان؛ ففي اليوم الأول أسلحة  ودروع وتماثيل من الرخام والبرنز لا حصر لها، وفي اليوم الثاني 18.000 رطل  من الفضة، و 3.714 رطلاً من الذهب، 100.000 قطعة من العملة الفضية؛ وفي  اليوم الثالث 144 تاجاً من تيجان الأمراء والأشراف(13). يضاف إلى هذا أن  الرومان كانوا قد أيدوا، وظلوا وقتئذ يؤيدون على أيدي ممثليهم، الطبقات  الغنية في بلاد اليونان على المواطنين الفقراء، وحرموا جميع مظاهر حرب  الطبقات. ولم يرَ اليونان أن يشتروا السلم بهذا الثمن الغالي، بل كانوا  يريدون أن يكونوا أحراراً في تسوية ما بينهم من نزاع، وأن ينفسوا عما في  صدورهم من مطامع إقليمية قومية؛ ولم يكونوا يطيقون الحياة الرتيبة الخالية  من التغيير. وسرعان ما قامت الأحلاف المتنافسة ينازع بعضها بعضاً، ودب  الشقاق والانقسام بينها في كل مكان. وأخذت كل مدينة وكل جماعة تتقدم بمطالب  خاصة إلى مجلس الشيوخ الروماني، وبعث مجلس الشيوخ لجاناً لبحث هذه المطالب  والفصل فيها. وكانت أغلال السيطرة الأجنبية خفية غير بادية للعين ولكنها  كانت مع ذلك حقيقة واقعة؛ وأخذ اليونان جميعهم ما عدا الأغنياء منهم يحسون  بهذه الأغلال تضيق على أعناقهم عاماً بعد عام ويتمنون أن ينقضي عهد هذه  الحرية. وشرع مجلس الشيوخ يستمع إلى أعضائه الذين كانوا يقولون إن بلاد  اليونان لا يمكن أن يستتب فيها الأمن والنظام إلا إذا فرضت عليها رومة  سيطرتها الكاملة.


 التحالف الجديد

 توفي فليب الخامس  في عام 179 وخلفه على العرش ابنه برسيوس بعد فترة سفك فيها الدماء. وكانت  السبعة عشر عاماً التي سبقت جلوسه على العرش والتي ساد فيها السلم قد أعادت  إلى مقدونيا رخاءها الاقتصادي، وأوجدت فيها جيلاً جديداً من الشبان تطعم  بهم نار الحرب. ودخل برسيوس في مفاوضات مع سلوقس الرابع لعقد حلف بين  بلديهما وتزوج بابنة سلوقس. وانضمت رودس إلى هذا الحلف وأرسلت أسطولاً  ضخماً ليحرس العروس في طريقها إلى زوجها. وابتهجت بلاد اليونان جميعها،  ورأت في برسيوس أملاً حياً يقف في وجه سلطان رومة. وخشي بومنيز الثاني على  استقلال برجموم فهرول إلى رومة وألح على مجلس الشيوخ أن يبادر إلى تدمير  مقدونية إبقاء على مصالح هذا المجلس نفسه. وكاد يومنيز أن يفقد حياته في  مشاجرة خاصة وهو عائد إلى بلاده. ورأت رومة أن من مصلحتها أن تفسر هذا  الشجار بأنه مؤامرة دبرها برسيوس لاغتيال الملك، وتبادل الطرفان عدة مهارات  دبلوماسية وطنية أعقبها اشتعال نار الحرب المقدونية الثالثة. ولم يجرؤ على  مساعدة برسيوس إلا إبيروس وإليريا، أما دول اليونان الأخرى فقد بعثت إليه  برسائل سرية تبدي فيها عطفها عليه ولكنها لم تفعل أكثر من هذا. وفي عام 168  فرق إيمليوس بولس Aemilius Paulus الجيش اليوناني في بدنا ، وخرب سبعين  مدينة مقدونية، ونفى الطبقات العليا من أهلها إلى إيطاليا ، وقسم المملكة  أربع جمهوريات مستقلة استقلالاً ذاتياً ولكنها تؤدي الجزية إلى رومة، وحرم  عليها أن تتبادل فيما بينها التجارة والصلات أياً كان نوعها. وسجن برسيوس  في إيطاليا وقضى في السجن سنتين توفي بعدهما مما لقيه من سوء المعاملة.  وخربت إبيروس وبيع مائة ألف من أهلها أرقاء بسعر ريال أمريكي لكل واحد منهم  وعوقبت رودس- وهي التي لم يكن لها نصيب جدي في الحرب- بتحرير ممتلكاتها  الممتدة على سواحل آسية، وبإنشاء مرفأ حر منافس لها في ديلوس واستحوذ  الرومان على أوراق برسيوس الخاصة، ونفى أو زج في السجن كل من مد له يد  المعونة أو أظهر العطف عليهِ. ونقل إلى إيطاليا ألف من الرجال البارزين في  العصبة الآخية ومنهم بولبيوس، حيث ظلوا في النفي ستة عشر عاماً مات في  خلالها سبعمائة منهم. ولم يكن إعجاب بلاد اليونان السابق برومة المحررة أشد  من حقدها وقتئذ على روما الفاتحة.

 وكان لهذه القسوة من جانب  المنتصرين عواقب لم يكونوا يريدونها. فقد كان إضعاف رودس سبباً في القضاء  على ما كانت تقوم به من حراسة في بحر إيجة ، وانتعشت على أثر هذا القرصنة  الغاضبة على التجارة المشروعة. كذلك كان إخراج هذا العدد الكبير من الأشراف  سبباً في إخلاء الميدان للزعامة المتطرفة في مدن العصبة الآخية، وتجددت  الفتن والحروب الأهلية وبلغت فيها أوجها. واستمسك الأغنياء في هذه الحروب  بحماية رومة، وطالب الفقراء بإخراج الأغنياء والقوات الرومانية من البلاد.  وفي عام 150 عاد من إيطاليا من كان باقياً فيها على قيد الحياة من الآخيين  المنفيين ، وكان عددهم لا يتجاوز المائة والخمسين، وانضموا إلى المطالبين  بالقضاء على سلطان الرومان في بلاد اليونان. وأرادت رومة أن تضعف قوة  الآخيين فأرسلت إلى بلاد اليونان بعثة سياسية أمرت كورنثة ، و أركنوس ، و  أرجوس بأن تخرج من الحلف. وردت سيدات كورنثة على هذا الأمر بأن أفرغت دلاء  من الأقذار على رؤوس المبعوثين ؛ وفي عام 146 أعلنت العصبة حرب التحرير،  وكانت ترجو أن اشتباك رومة في الحرب في أسبانيا وإفريقية سيشغل جيوشها  فيحملها على أن تعقد معها صلحاً ترتضيه، وطغت على مدائن العصبة موجة من  الحماسة الوطنية فحرر العبيد وسلحوا ، وأعلن إيقاف أداء الديون، ووعد  الفقراء بقسط من الأرض الزراعية، وألفى الأغنياء التعساء أنفسهم بين  الاشتراكية ورومة، فقدموا كارهين جواهرهم وأموالهم لقضية الحرية، ونفضت  أثينة وإسبارطة أيديهما من النزاع كله وبقيتا بمعزل عنه، أما بؤوتية،  ولكريا، وعوبية، فقد انضمتا بشجاعة إلى حرب التحرير. وثارت جمهوريات  مقدونيا الأربع علناً على روما.

 واستشاط مجلس الشيوخ الروماني  غضباً فسير إلى بلاد اليونان جيشاً بقيادة مميوس وأسطولاً بقيادة متلوس  Metillus. وقضت قوة الجيش والأسطول مجتمعين على كل مقاومة، واستولى مميوس  Mummius في عام 146 على كورنثة حصن العصبة الحصين. وأشعل الفاتحون النار في  المدينة الغنية مدينة التجار والعاهرات، وذبحوا جميع رجالها وباعوا جميع  نسائها وأطفالها في أسواق الرقيق. ولعلهم أرادوا بعملهم هذا أن يقضوا على  منافس تجاري لرومة في شرق البحر الأبيض المتوسط كما كان سبيو وقتئذ يقضي  بتدمير قرطاجة على منافس لها في غربه، أو لعلهم أرادوا أن يلقوا على بلاد  اليونان درساً مثل الدرس الذي ألقاه الإسكندر على طيبة من قبل. ونقل مميوس  إلى إيطاليا كل ما استطاع نقله من الأموال، ومظاهر الثراء ومنها جميع التحف  الفنية التي كان الكورنثيون بها مدينتهم وبيوتهم. ويحدثنا بولبيوس أن  الجنود الرومان كانوا يستخدمون الرسوم الفنية ذات الشهرة العالمية لوحات في  لعب الدَّاما أو النرد. وحلت رومة العصبة، وقتلت زعمائها، وأنشأت من بلاد  اليونان ومقدونية ولاية تحت حكمها. وفرضت على بؤوتية، ولكريس، وكورنثة،  وعوبية جزية. أما أثينة وإسبارطة فلم تمسسهما بسوء وأجيز لهما أن تبقيا  خاضعتين لقوانينهما. وأيدت رومة حزب الملاك والنظام في جميع البلاد وأعلنت  أن كل محاولة تبذل لإشعال نار الحرب، أو الفتن ، أو تبديل الدستور، تعد  خروجاً على القانون. وهكذا وجدت المدن الهائجة المضطربة السلم في آخر  الأمر.


 المصادر

 {قصة الحضارة}

----------

